# Best Notes



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

I am very familiar with the major and minor scales, major and minor blues scales, and with this the Dorians. I have over the many years of playing (35 years) added different notes by ear which when I look at other scale forms are definitely in other scales, so I know more than I know, if that makes any sense.

When I am playing over a standard 1, 4, 5 say 12 bar blues progression, I really do well with over the 1 improvising, but when it comes to the 4 and the 5, I am missing the "best notes". I am guessing this is chord tones or some other theory?

Not to say I am "hack" over the other chords in the progression, but I am not always hitting the best notes, and I really go by feel not knowledge. I also sometimes tend to follow the chord forms for the 4 and 5, and this can limit my improvising.

Can someone explain what I am missing? I am really hoping for actual key notes, forms etc. in the 1, 4, 5 that are optimal for major, minor blues to start if that is possible.

Thanks,

P


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Why don't you go and take a few lessons with a top level professional. He will likely be able to help you (if you get the right teacher and you will if you explain what you are looking for) in short order.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks...I bought a really interesting series of video lessons called Blues With Brains. I am still downloading but they seem to be right on the mark to take me to the level I am aspiring to play at.


----------



## BIGDC (Aug 16, 2011)

Player99 said:


> Thanks...I bought a really interesting series of video lessons called Blues With Brains. I am still downloading but they seem to be right on the mark to take me to the level I am aspiring to play at.


I'd be interested to hear what you think of that series of lessons. I really like the guys playing style and I nearly bought it myself but ended up buying Robben Fords DVD "Back to the Blues" instead as it includes a section on rhythm palying and chord substitutions.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

BIGDC said:


> I'd be interested to hear what you think of that series of lessons. I really like the guys playing style and I nearly bought it myself but ended up buying Robben Fords DVD "Back to the Blues" instead as it includes a section on rhythm palying and chord substitutions.


I haven't looked at them yet, but he is selling 5 for $50.

Seems like a pretty good deal.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Player99 said:


> Can someone explain what I am missing? I am really hoping for actual key notes, forms etc. in the 1, 4, 5 that are optimal for major, minor blues to start if that is possible.
> P


Optimal is differs from player to player. An Albert Collins solo over a progression will involve different notes then a B. B. King solo over the same progression. Have you tried singing your solos? A solo is short composition even if it's improvised and it has to fit the chord progression. In jazz they talk about going outside but you still have to come back and land and the notes you land on are going to be the notes of the chord. In a solo you create tension and release by moving through intervals. Probably the most common scale in blues is the minor pentatonic scale played over major dominant 7 chords. It comes with built in tension since the lead player is playing a minor third while the rhythm player plays a major third. When the song goes to the IV you hint at the Dorian if you add the 6th to pentatonic scale. The V means you can use a major 7th and 9th. There's a bunch of passing tones that when you try them you're liable to find yourself saying oh that's that lick. In the end if you can't sing your solo it's probably not going to be the optimal notes and you sing your solos by knowing the notes of the chord. You hear a lot of players singing the notes they're playing because that's the process in the brain unless your just playing some other guys riff and verbalizing it keeps you focused. That's my 2c worth.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

I personally find that in your twelve bar blues rhythm the 4 and the 5 go by too fast to go to the corresponding scale and come up with something worth while. So I will just solo in the key(1) no matter the cord change. Always try to hit the five note at the turnaround sounds best to me.


----------

